# Holzher Sprint error codes



## Mc Gee (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi,

Our shop has a Holzher Sprint edger, after being switched back on after being off over christmas it has error codes popping up when you go to start it once it reaches temp.
errors are:
8- Error inverter
4- Feed v- error inverter
4- 1802 - error inverter
2- 1940 motor circuit switch
2- 1918 motor circuit switch

Any ideas on what causes these? guy who usually looks after edger is on holidays still

Thanks
Dan


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dan. I can’t help but maybe others will come along and give some advice.


----------



## P-Bar (Mar 10, 2020)

Dan have you fixed the machine ? I can offer some advice


----------



## D'Vaughn (Aug 20, 2021)

P-Bar said:


> Dan have you fixed the machine ? I can offer some advice


P-bar we are having the same problem at work we switch the motor switches back on but the controller still is saying 
1940 Motor circuit switch 
1833 motor circuit switch


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum @D'Vaughn This is an older post and may not get a response...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @D’Vaughn


----------

